# original engine and trans



## Gue (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello,
is it possible to find out which engine and trans was original in this car? thank you for any help


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont think so






PHS Historic Services


The source of historic information for Pontiac owners, restorers, collectors, enthusiasts and car buffs, who are looking for specific information on their Pontiac Firebird, GTO, and more.



www.phs-online.com





242 = gto = 400 in 67


----------



## axel (Sep 11, 2020)

I think Phs-online.com. you'll have to pay though


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PHS documents which will list the original invoice or the warranty card. 
The Fisher Body plate describes the body options. 72 and after VIN will provide the engine code. Engine VIN is on 68 and later engines. Give us the engine code under the front right cylinder head and block casting date by the distributor hole)


----------



## Jaysando (Jul 4, 2020)

Exterior color Starlight Black with parchment interior.... born in Baltimore


----------

